# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  pigeonneau

## ursel

il y a 2 semaines,j ai trouve un pigeonneau marchant seul sur un trottoir parisien,age:aucune idee
je l ai ramasse et nourrrit,je continue aujourd hui car il n y arrive pas encore tout seul(il essaie de picorer mais rate sa "cible")
ma question puis je le relacher quand il saura manger et...voler(il ne vole pas encore non plus) si oui ou et comment?
merci de vos conseils
le voici le lendemain de son "adoption"



le voila aujourd hui




je lui donne du mais doux (en boite) rince et de petites graines exotiques canaris ramollies a l eau chaude

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour,

merci d'avoir recueilli ce petit pigeonneau, voici quelques liens de l'asso LAPALOMATRISTE qui devraient vous aider :
http://www.lapalomatriste.org/


http://www.lapalomatriste.org/index....eils&Itemid=58
http://www.lapalomatriste.org/index....eils&Itemid=58
http://www.lapalomatriste.org/index....eils&Itemid=58

http://www.lapalomatriste.org/index....d=55&Itemid=57

cordialement,

----------


## ursel

merci,
je consulte tout de suite

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

J 'ai en ce moment un pigeon ramier que j'ai nourri à la main , trouvé il y a 2 mois sur un parking (avec chats!)Il est resté très sauvage malgré le gavage et ne veut plus que je le touche mais j'ai essayé 2 fois de le mettre en volière avec d'autres pigeons,là il ne mange pas.Je l'ai remis en cage avec juste blé et maïs et dans quelques jours je le remettrai avec les autres.J 'en ai élevé plusieurs et comme presque tous les oiseaux nourris à la main( j'ai nourri ou pris en charge des pies ,un merle ,une perdrix,des tourterelles et des pigeons),ils ne savent pas trouver leur pitance ,ni s'intégrer à un groupe.J 'ai relâché trop vite une jeune pie que j'ai retrouvée morte un peu après.Seules une pie que j'ai gardé 2 ans et qui s'est envolée un beau jour quand j'ai ouvert la volière et deux autres adultes celles-là que j'ai soignées 15 jours après maltraitance ont survécu en liberté .Pour les autres,j'ai cherché une structure pouvant les accueillir ou je les ai gardés.Celui que vous avez est encore très jeune.Pour de bons conseils,contactez lapalomatriste qui m'a accueilli un pigeon handicapé et une tourterelle l'an dernier.Je pense même voir avec elle car cette fois,c'est un ramier que j'ai et c'est encore plus difficile de savoir que faire......

----------


## ursel

merci oui effectivement j ai peur qu il ne trouve pas sa nourriture tout seul,en plus il n a pas peur des chats parce que...ca


 est ce que sinon vous pouvez confirmer que c est bien un bizet?je pense vu la couleur du plumage et le lieu(paris centre)

----------


## GAUDIN

Oui, c'est bien un biset. Pour le moment, il n'est pas à l'âge d'être relâché....
pour l'alimentation, il faudrait lui faire une bouillie de graines tourterelles comme je crois indiqué dans le lien, à moins que
vous ne puissiez lui prendre du nutribird 21 car on dirait qu'il un peu carencé ( pas de plumes au cou... )

"_Vous pouvez lui donner des graines pour canaris ou tourterelles trempées dans de l'eau très chaude
pendant au moins une heure et passées au mixeur à partir de l'âge de 2/3 semaines__,_"

----------


## ursel

je vais voir pour lui donner du nutribird des demain,ca se trouve en pharmacie?
sinon il est nourrit de graines ,j ai pour tourterelles mais j avais peur trop grosses,je les ramollies a l eau bouillante avant

----------


## GAUDIN

pour le nutribird 21, dans certaines animaleries ou plutôt par internet, perso c'est mon véto qui me le commande.
Pour les graines, je les mixe dans un vieux moulin à café, il faut que cela fasse une bouillie que vous lui administrez à la
seringue, pais peut être n'en avez vous pas, vous pouvez lui faire des petites boulettes grosses comme un petit bois et lui mettre directement dans le bec jusqu'à tant que son jabot soit plein (gros comme une balle de ping pong molle) et ne recommencer à le nourrir que lorsque son jabot sera vide.

pour info pour le nutribird
http://www.boutique-oiseaux.com/
*NutriBird A21*

NutriBird A21 est un aliment complet pour l'élevage à la main (EAM) de toutes espèces d'oisillons. Composé scientifiquement pour une croissance maximale.

----------


## ursel

merci
mais si je dois commander,ca prendra plusieurs jours

----------


## GAUDIN

C'est vrai  que cela aurait été mieux qu'il ait du nutribird lorsque vous l'avez trouvé, avec mon véto il l'a dès le lendemain, là sur le site cela met 2 à 3 jours. En attendant donnez lui la bouillie de graines tourterelles-canaris. Je vous indique des vitamines en MP, je ne sais pas si je peux indiquer le nom sur forum. Vous pouvez toujours lui donner en complément, maïs, petits pois bien rincés.

----------


## ursel

oui il a aussi du mais doux en conserve
merci pour votre MP bien note

----------


## GG2G

JBonjour
Ce petit biset n'est pas vraiment en forme....tu l'as mouillé ou il s'était baigné??Son jabot est vide de chez vide,il faut à tous prix le nourrir sans attendre le Nutribird.Un pigeonneau,se nourrit très bien avec du mélange tourterelle.Tu coupes la première graduation d'une seringue de 2,5ml ,attention que les bords ne soient pas coupants.Tu remplis de graines 1 graduation et demi et tu lui mets dans le bec assez profond.
Pour le remier,il ne faut jamais les mélanger aux bisets,ils ne s'entendent pas.Un ramier a aussi besoin de verdure.
Il ne faut pas le garder en captivité,il sera bien trop malheureux et ne trouvera pas la nourriture dont il a besoin.
Je ne pense pas que Myriam dira le contraire.

----------


## GAUDIN

bonjour,

Pourriez vous poster une photo du ramier svp, merci
Vous êtes de quelle région ?

cordialement,

----------


## ursel

> JBonjour
> Ce petit biset n'est pas vraiment en forme....tu l'as mouillé ou il s'était baigné??Son jabot est vide de chez vide,il faut à tous prix le nourrir sans attendre le Nutribird.Un pigeonneau,se nourrit très bien avec du mélange tourterelle.Tu coupes la première graduation d'une seringue de 2,5ml ,attention que les bords ne soient pas coupants.Tu remplis de graines 1 graduation et demi et tu lui mets dans le bec assez profond.
> Pour le remier,il ne faut jamais les mélanger aux bisets,ils ne s'entendent pas.Un ramier a aussi besoin de verdure.
> Il ne faut pas le garder en captivité,il sera bien trop malheureux et ne trouvera pas la nourriture dont il a besoin.
> Je ne pense pas que Myriam dira le contraire.


heu non son jabot est toujours plein comme une balle molle,sauf sur la 1e photo peut etre il venait d arriver,je l ai recupere il y a 15 jours et il a bien grandi

----------


## ursel

des ramiers,j en ai aussi plein vers chez moi je dis bien plein(suis en region parisienne),ainsi que des pies et des corbeaux
ce qui est etonnant c est qu il y a quelques annees il n y en avait pas ou tres peu

pour "mon" pigeonneau,non non il n est pas mouille mais apres le repas je lui essuie le bec et les plumes car il y a de la nourriture qui a coule

----------


## blush

Salut ! 

Haha il est trop top ce petit gars ou c'te ptit meuf ^^? 
Il me rappel bien mon Charle edouard. 
Récupéré a cet age là, avec le crane a vu... 
4/5mois aprés, ( oui le temps de le remettre sur patte en plus ), il na jamais voulu decoller, du coup on l'a gardé avec nous 7ans... 
Il avait sa voliere et fesait son tour chaque jour, il adorait squatter la maison aussi  :Smile: 
je n'ai jamais voulu le relacher plus loin car il n'avait pas peur des gens, ni des chiens, ni des chats... 

Il a disparu a ce jour.

----------


## ursel

c est vrai qu ils ont une tete pas possible bebe,charles edouard wow ce nom me plait bien ::

----------


## GAUDIN

> Il a disparu a ce jour.


c'est pourquoi, il est conseillé de leur mettre une bague avec nom et n° de de téléphone, quelques uns ont été retrouvés grâce à la bague..... c'est vrai que la bague ne changera rien  pour les  prédateurs du ciel ( rapaces etc ...)

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

C 'est la première fois que j'ai un ramier ;J 'aimerais le relâcher (il y en a autour de chez moi) mais j 'ai aussi une vingtaine de chats...Saura t'il se nourrir?S 'il descend dans le poulailler,sera t'il assez méfiant car là ,j'ai une chatte qui dort près de sa cage chaque jour.Je suis très "ennuyée" ,ne sachant quelle décision prendre...(j'ai fait erreur en relâchant mon bébé pie trop tôt ;;; :: Je vais essayer de joindre Myriam:j'avais posté ,il y a plus d'un mois mais n'ai eu aucune réponse.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oui,je vais essayer de faire une photo et de vous la poster (dans quelques jours :car je dépends d'une de mes filles)Je suis du Nord.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Qui peut m'expliquer pourquoi j'ai toujours des smileys qui s'invitent dans mes messages ,alors que je n'ai pas l'impression de les solliciter???

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Voici une photo faite quelques jours après son arrivée,je vais en faire de plus récentes.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et une seconde:

----------


## GAUDIN

> - - - Mise à jour - -
> oui,je vais essayer de faire une photo et de vous la poster (dans quelques jours :car je dépends d'une de mes filles)Je suis du Nord.


Si plus facile, je peux vous indiquer mon adresse mail en MP.
pensez vous qu'il est en âge d'être relâché ? depuis combien de temps l'avez vous ? a t il un  peu de blanc autour du cou ? enfin ,on verra mieux avec la photo...

----------


## ursel

c est sur a la base c est un pigeon sauvage,mais saura t il se nourrir et echapper aux predateurs,a commencer par l homme?de plus je pense que cet oiseau est classe nuisible?si la legislation n a pas change

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour Ursel,

Comment va votre pigeonneau ce matin ? il a apprécié sa bouillie de graines ?

----------


## ursel

bonjour,oui c est un goinfre,il piaille en battant des ailes pour manger maintenant,avant je devais lui ouvrir le bec
je le nourris 3 a 4 fois par jour(selon horaires travail)la journee son jabot plein,dernier repas vers 22h le matin par contre jabot vide c est pas grave?

----------


## GAUDIN

Tant qu'il ne mangera pas tout seul il aura le jabot le vide le matin, de toutes façons il faut le nourrir à nouveau que lorsque
son jabot est vide ( il faut faire attention au blocage du jabot ) vous lui laissez des graines tourterelles-canaris à disposition ? il faudra taper avec votre doigt dans les graines.

pour info, le blocage du jabot
http://www.lapalomatriste.org/forum/....php?f=6&t=881

bonne journée,

----------


## ursel

oui il a des graines a disposition,je le vois parfois picorer mais il ne fait que les projeter plus loin,il rate sa cible ::

----------


## GAUDIN

> oui il a des graines a disposition,je le vois parfois picorer mais il ne fait que les projeter plus loin,il rate sa cible


C'est normal, il est encore très jeune, d'ici une semaine peut être.....

----------


## pouicpouicpouic

@ ursel et archeduvaldesambre : 
contactez la SPOV (dans le 92, 01.42.53.27.22) qui a un programme de relâchage en semi liberté pour les jeunes trouvés et élevés par l'être humain. il est fort probable que cette semi-liberté soit possible aussi avec les ramiers.
téléphonez pour avoir des détails et tous les renseignements. au moins vous aurez une réponse immédiate  :Smile:

----------


## ursel

oui je connais la SPOV,j avais trouve un bb ramier il y a 2 ans et je leur avais apporte le jour meme, il devait etre relache a la campagne

----------


## GAUDIN

> @ ursel et archeduvaldesambre : 
> contactez la SPOV (dans le 92, 01.42.53.27.22) qui a un programme de relâchage en semi liberté pour les jeunes trouvés et élevés par l'être humain. il est fort probable que cette semi-liberté soit possible aussi avec les ramiers.
> téléphonez pour avoir des détails et tous les renseignements. au moins vous aurez une réponse immédiate


Bonjour, 
est il possible d'avoir une photo des installations de la SPOV, tout au moins où sont installés les bisets et ramiers dans l'attente d'être
relâchés  SVP, merci. Les ramiers sont il relâchés au même endroit que les bisets et est il pratiqué comme à maisons alfort pour les ramiers ?

----------


## ursel

apres le repas

----------


## GAUDIN

Merci pour les photos, mais ce qui embêtant c'est son plumage clairsemé.
Avez vous commandé le nutribird finalement ? Peut être que la bouillie de graines + vitamines (au fait vous lui en avez donné ) ne va pas suffire.

Pour déterminer l'âge http://www.dardennerie.fr/eleverpigeon.htm


Je pense que votre pigeon doit avoir une vingtaine de jours comme celui ci

----------


## ursel

20 jours?parce que ca fait 2 semaines que je l ai recupere
oui j attends le nutribird,je suis aussi allee chez truffaut ils n en avaient pas le seul nutribird qu ils ont ce sont des graines pour perroquet
j ai quand meme prit des vitamines pour bec droit et je lui en ai donne quelques gouttes
ce matin pour la 1e fois il a vole,bon juste un metre il s est pose sur le canape a cote de la table,pour son plumage il est normal partout sa queue surtout a quadruplee sauf au cou (ca lui donne un air vautour quand il leve la tete),sous le bec en fait c est juste apres le repas les plumes sont un peu collees et donnent cet aspect la

----------


## GAUDIN

Vous pensez qu'il est plus âgé


_24 jours_
Il est presque autonome mais dépend toujours de ses parents. Commence alors le sevrage. Son bec commence à s'affiner.


_31 jours_
Il se tient bien, ses plumes sont toutes là et il va bientôt pouvoir voler.

----------


## blush

Hannnn cest la meme gueule que Ed. !!! Il a gardé sa tete de moine pendant bien trois mois par contre, il avait été blessé et on pouvais voir son crane !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'aurai dit plus petit au vu des photos, mais le plumage clairsemé comme dit Gaudin trompe. Il nest pas plus agé que la 20aine je pense.

----------


## ursel

tres tres difficile a dire,quzand je l ai trouve je pensais 15 jours mais la il ne fait pas un mois,je vais lui donner du mais doux et des petits pois en plus de la bouillie de graines,en attendant le nutribird
sinon est ce que la patee d elevage convient?le truc vendu a truffaut?

----------


## blush

Bonne question ...

----------


## GAUDIN

Vous parlez des graines pour perroquets ? il doit y avoir beaucoup de fruits dedans donc cela ne convient pas à un pigeon qui est
essentiellement granivore et cela lui donnerait la diarrhée. Dommage que vous n'ayez pas trouver l'O...t. C'est T....t que vous avez pris.

----------


## GAUDIN

Je suis allée rechercher la photo du lendemain du jour où vous l'avez trouvé :


_10 jours_
Il a de plus en plus de plumes et se dégourdit. Il est capable de se déplacer un peu.


_14 jours_
Toujours de plus en plus de plumes partout sur le corps. On peut très facilement discerner sa couleur. Il peut pousser des cris.

----------


## ursel

oui je pense alors il devait avoir entre 11 et 13 jours????

non non c est la patee d elevage aux oeufs???

pour les vitamines,c est serivit francondex bec droit(c est tout ce qu il avait)

----------


## GAUDIN

la livraison du nutribird est prévue pour quand ?

----------


## ursel

je pense jeudi si tout va bien

----------


## GAUDIN

Je pense qu'il peut attendre 2 jours de plus, c'est vrai qu'il aurait eu du nutribird depuis son arrivée, son aspect physique serait différent

----------


## ursel

oui surement,j espere qu il va rattraper son retard

----------


## GAUDIN

Il n'y a pas de raisons et j'espère qu'il aimera le nutribird car en principe c'est l'inverse. ( nutribird et ensuite bouillie de graines )

----------


## ursel

je vous tiendrais au courant ::

----------


## blush

Je ne connaissait pas le nutribird quand jai recupéré Ed. et puis je ne connaissais pas du tout les pigeons en fait... 
Il a recupéré son retard assez tard mais cetait devenu un magnifique pigeon, il peut largement attendre ^^ 
Ses selles sont "belles" ? pas de diarhée? parce que la ca serait la cata !

----------


## ursel

non pas de diarrhhee,par contre il a un bon transit,un peu trop a mon gout ::

----------


## Giemma

Ah ben le bon transit c'est normal, quand j'ai récupéré mon Jojo (un pigeonneau comme le tien), je pouvais le suivre à la trace dans l'appart!

----------


## ursel

:: c est a peu pres ca

----------


## Giemma

Moi j'avais mis des journaux un peu partout pour être tranquille, et puis au fil des jours il s'est trouvé un perchoir fétiche, tout en haut d'un meuble. Il passait beaucoup de temps là haut et les crottes étaient plus "localisées du coup!

----------


## ursel

pas mal l idee du papier journal,mais pas tres design pour l appart :: oops je dois filer bosser j avais pas vu l heure,je deviens accro au forum

----------


## Giemma

pas design certes, mais très pratique  ::

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour,

Il est possible de mettre des couches culotte au pigeon.
http://www.birdwearonline.com/considerations.html
http://www.birdwearonline.com/PGWearStore.html

----------


## Giemma

Justement j'avais vu ça mais je n'ai trouvé aucun témoignage. Je me demande si ça ne gêne pas le pigeonneau cette couche, vous avez déjà essayé?

----------


## GAUDIN

Plusieurs membres du forum SOS pigeons 
http://sos-pigeons.forumactif.org/forum
l'ont adopté pour leurs pigeons.
http://sos-pigeons.forumactif.org/t8...te-pour-pigeon
et je crois aussi quelques membres de l'asso LAPALOMATRISTE.

----------


## ursel

moi je trouve ca genial cette idee,le souci c est le prix de revient si on l utilise tous les jours,mais c est vrai la il est dans une cage pour lapin mais quand il va commencer a voler il lui faudra de l espace

----------


## Giemma

Il faudrait quand même qu'il sorte de temps en temps de sa cage pour s'exercer parce ce que là je pense qu'il devrait voler ou très bientôt en tout cas. Pour le mien, dans les premiers jours de vols, il a visité tous les meubles de la pièce. Et puis il s'est trouvé un ou deux endroits fétiches dans lesquels il passait le plus clair de son temps.

----------


## ursel

il ne va pas tarder,il commence a battre des ailes

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour,

Vous avez réceptionné le nutribird A21 ?

----------


## ursel

oui c est arrive ce matin,il n a pas fait de difficulte ::

----------


## GAUDIN

c'est bien si il aime, il doit en être à 20 ml par gavage 4 fois par jour  ? surtout lui donner à 39° et ne préparer que la
quantité suffisante puisque le reste ne se gardera pas.


_Pour le nutribird, les dosages approximatifs sont:

-10 ml par gavage, 4 fois par jour, pour un bébé de 6-7 jours
-15 ml par gavage, 4 fois par jour, pour un bébé de 9-10 jours
-20 ml par gavage, 4 fois par jour, pour un bébé de 14-15 jours

Ce ne sont que des indications, le critère le plus important reste le gosier, qui doit ressembler à une petite balle MOLLE. Ne jamais gaver jusqu'à ce que le gosier devienne dur.

Surtout ne préparer que la quantité suffisante  et bien le donner à 39°   afin de ne pas risquer le blocage du jabot et ne renourrir qu'une fois que le jabot est vide.

_

----------


## ursel

oui oui j avais vu ne pas garder si tout n est pas consomme
en fait il n a que 3 repas par jour cette semaine(cause boulot)

----------


## GAUDIN

C'est bien, de toutes façons vous lui laissez des graines à disposition....

----------


## ursel

il essaie de picorer mais n y arrive pas,sauf une fois ou j en ai vu dans son jabot

----------


## Giemma

En principe il ne devrait pas tarder à picorer davantage ses graines  ::

----------


## ursel

j espere
maintenant le matin il piaille pour avoir son petit dej ::

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour Ursel,

Ne voudriez vous pas un compagnon pour votre petit pigeon, une personne de la RP en a recueilli un mais n'arrive pas très bien à le nourrir et n'a pas de nutribird  ?

----------


## Giemma

Ah oui, ce serait sympa qu'ils soient deux.

----------


## ursel

pourquoi pas?au moins le temps de les sevrer vu que j ai deja la bouffe un ou 2 ca changera rien :Big Grin:

----------


## GAUDIN

bonsoir ursel,

J'ai attendu pour vous répondre car la personne aujourd'hui ne savait pas trop si elle allait pouvoir le garder, parfois
elle voulait le relâcher dans sa cour où elle l'avait trouvé, mais elle s'est documentée.... et c'est vrai qu'un pigeon de Paris
n,'a une espérance de vie que de 3 à 6 ans pendant qu'il peut vivre jusqu'à 20 ans.
Si ce n'est pas indiscret, quel sera le devenir de votre pigeon ? Vous pensez le garder ou le confier à un refuge ou le relâcher ?

----------


## ursel

en fait je ne sais pas si je vais le garder ou le confier a un refuge,mais quoiqu il en soit il ne sera pas mis en liberte car il est devenu tres sociable,il n a pas peur des humains ni des chats,alors peut etre une grande voliere exterieure avec des congeneres?jusqu a la je me documente un peu partout

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> bonsoir ursel,
> 
> J'ai attendu pour vous répondre car la personne aujourd'hui ne savait pas trop si elle allait pouvoir le garder, parfois
> elle voulait le relâcher dans sa cour où elle l'avait trouvé, mais elle s'est documentée.... et c'est vrai qu'un pigeon de Paris
> n,'a une espérance de vie que de 3 à 6 ans pendant qu'il peut vivre jusqu'à 20 ans.
> Si ce n'est pas indiscret, quel sera le devenir de votre pigeon ? Vous pensez le garder ou le confier à un refuge ou le relâcher ?



mais le petit pigeon de la photo semble de toute facon beaucoup trop jeune pour etre relache

----------


## GAUDIN

Oui, il est plus jeune que le vôtre et est habitué aussi avec un chat mais la personne pensait pouvoir le remettre dans sa cour aussitôt qu'il aurait pu se débrouiller seul
J'ai vu que vous aviez amené un ramier à la SPOV, avez vous eu des nouvelles par la suite ? Pensez vous y amener votre
pigeon ?

----------


## ursel

oui le ramier(en fait je ne savais meme pas que c en etait un)je l avais trouve un samedi matin,j ai regarde sur le net et vu un site sur la spov ,n y connaissant rien,je l y ai amene l apres midi meme
sinon non aucune nouvelles,on m a juste dit qu il irait a la campagne

----------


## GAUDIN

Pour les ramiers valides, il y a Maisons ALFORT aussi mais pas pour les bisets.
Myriam a aussi un refuge ., enfin un pour les handicapés et un pour les valides élevés à la main et parfois même des pigeons voyageurs égarés .....

----------


## ursel

oui ca semble etre une bonne solution

----------


## GAUDIN

> oui ca semble etre une bonne solution


le refuge de myriam ?

----------


## ursel

oui

----------


## GAUDIN

Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que vous habitiez Argenteuil ou j'ai rêvé ?

----------


## ursel

oui oui argenteuil limite cormeilles en parisis

----------


## ursel



----------


## hln

contacter la société protectrice des oiseaux des villes la SPOV a Chatillon sur 92 je leur est amener beaucoup de jeunes pigeons ils vous donnerons de bons conseils 

le lien : http://association.118000.fr/v_chati...22_C0003284170

----------


## GAUDIN

> contacter la société protectrice des oiseaux des villes la SPOV a Chatillon sur 92 je leur est amener beaucoup de jeunes pigeons ils vous donnerons de bons conseils 
> 
> le lien : http://association.118000.fr/v_chati...22_C0003284170


Bonjour,

Avez vous eu des nouvelles de vos pigeons par la suite ?
Savez vous où sont relâchés les bisets et les ramiers ?
Vous avez peut être une photo de leurs installations svp, merci

----------


## ursel

je ne crois pas qu ils donnent des nouvelles,ils ne demandent ni notre nom ni tel juste ou on a trouve l oiseau

----------


## blush

Perso je ne fais plus confiance a ces centres. Sur deux fois, j'ai été decu.
La LPO et l'autre je ne sais plus... 

La premiere fois ils ont laissé le merle mourir dans la voiture pour aller voir une migration de milan ! Meme si l'oiseau n'avais pas beaucoup de chance de survit ... J'ai été degouté !

Par la suite, cetait un jeune choucas ... AUCUNE NOUVELLES !!

----------


## ursel

c est vrai que les LPO ne doivent pas etre tres motivees pour venir en aide a un simple bizet

----------


## Columba

Si co-voit possible vers Orléans, je peux l'adopter... Il sera éduqué à la semi-liberté par contre, c'est-à-dire enfermé en volière quelques temps, avant d'avoir la possibilité d'aller dehors et de rentrer le soir. Tous mes pigeons sont habitués à rentrer la nuit (sauf un seul qui découche parfois, c'est un pigeon sauvage qui "scouate"). Voilà comment ils vivent http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXBCQ...layer_embedded

Ceci dit, ton pigeon biset pourrait rester avec toi, ils peuvent devenir de sympathiques animaux de compagnie  :Smile:  Il n'aura pas forcément besoin d'un autre pigeon (même si c'est mieux), si tu es suffisamment présent pour lui.

----------


## ursel

merci de ta proposition,oui pourquoi pas une fois sevre(il ne mange pas encore seul)
moi pour le garder il me faudrait une voliere,et en appart pas si evident ::

----------


## Columba

En appart ça dépend de la place dont tu disposes, j'ai eu ma tourterelle apprivoisée avec moi pendant 2 ans dans 30m2 et ça allait...

----------


## ursel

en la laissant en liberte?

----------


## Columba

Pas H24 non, j'avais une cage et je l'ouvrais dès que possible. Je ne pouvais pas sortir les rats et la tourterelle ensemble.

----------


## ursel

oui moi mon souci c est....la chatte

----------


## blush

faut enfermer la minette quand tu fais sortir le loulou. Les miennes de minettes, je les avais habitué a ED. yavais aucun souci, elle savais qu'elle navais pas le droit de manger CE pigeon. 
Pepsi s'en mefier meme, il etait *PAS* super tendre lol.
Et parfois elle s'amusait a le courser pour de faux, pour ensuite peter un coup de folie ailleurs ^^ Elle jouait  :Smile:

----------


## ursel

bagherra est encore bb (3 mois) et je les habituent progressivement mais...un chat reste un chat,et l instinct de predateur va avec
il suffit d un "jeu" qui tourne mal

----------


## blush

Je parlais sous surveillance EVIDEMMENT.  :Smile:  
Ed. netais jamais laché quand je partais de toute maniere. Il n'avais peur de rien ni personne. il etait un danger pour lui tout seul  :Smile:

----------


## ursel

:: je crois qu il en prend le chemin

----------


## blush

De navoir peur de personne?? lol 

Photo??? <3

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonjour Ursel,

comment va le petit pigeon ? une petite photo SVP, merci

----------


## ursel

bonjour il va bien et commence a voler,photos demain(j ai prete l appareil a ma fille ce soir),il n arrive toujours pas a manger beaucoup de graines mais essaie de picorer
pour les couches,tu as une adresse en france? ::

----------


## GG2G

Bonsoir ursel
Perso,je suis contre les couches.C'est un peu comme habiller un petit singe!!mais bon,c'est toi qui vois.
Par contre,si tu ne gardes pas ce pigeonneau,je suis tout à fait pour le fait de le confier à Aurore qui a de très belles installations et une bonne connaissance des pigeons.
Cordialement.

----------


## ursel

bonsoir,qui est aurore
sinon les couches,oui habille mais un oiseau vole et defeque sans arret alors dans un F2 ::

----------


## Giemma

Ursel, quand j'ai accueilli Jojo, je n'avais qu'une pièce et si les premiers jours ça a été l'enfer, ensuite il s'est trouvé quelques endroits "fétiches" qu'il ne quittait plus. Du coup, pour les crottes c'était assez localisé. Tu places du journal aux endroits stratégiques et le tour est joué.

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonsoir Ursel,

Pour les couches je ne connais que le site précité.
Toutes les personnes qui l'utilisent pour leur pigeons en sont très satisfaites, certaines d'ailleurs en recommandent afin d'avoir le change
donc si intéressé, il faut mieux en commander 2
voir témoignages sur le forum
http://sos-pigeons.forumactif.org/forum
Aurore, est Aurore 45 qui est domiciliée vers Orléans et qui un peu plus haut t'a proposé d'accueillir ton pigeon. Elle a des bisets, des ramiers et des tourterelles et d'ailleurs est administratrice d'un forum tourterelles (Puny)
http://tourterelles.bestgoo.com/
parfois elle est FA pour Myriam ( Asso LAPALOMATRISTE )

----------


## GG2G

pour les fientes,c'est normal,tant que ton pigeon sera au Nutribird.Après dés qu'il aura une nourriture plus solide(graines)cela te paraitra beaucoup plus supportable .
Si tu n'est pas capable de faire cet effort de nettoyage,tu ne pourras pas garder ce pigeon 20 ans.Dans ce cas,contactes Aurore 45 et mets toi d'accord avec elle.
Les pigeons,se plaisent beaucoup dans une grande cage à lapin d'un mètre,avec un perchoir et de quoi se baigner.

----------


## ursel

merci gaudin

oui oui le papier journal mais...je crains quand meme pour l ordi,la tele,la literie...

----------


## ursel

> pour les fientes,c'est normal,tant que ton pigeon sera au Nutribird.Après dés qu'il aura une nourriture plus solide(graines)cela te paraitra beaucoup plus supportable .
> Si tu n'est pas capable de faire cet effort de nettoyage,tu ne pourras pas garder ce pigeon 20 ans.Dans ce cas,contactes Aurore 45 et mets toi d'accord avec elle.
> Les pigeons,se plaisent beaucoup dans une grande cage à lapin d'un mètre,avec un perchoir et de quoi se baigner.


il est dans une cage a lapin,et si je peux faire un EFFORT de nettoyage mais bon je prefere les couches,j ai aussi des enfants et d autres animaux a la maison et pas 24h24 avec ma serpillere
quand a aurore,je ne la connais pas

----------


## ursel

comme promis quelques nouvelles photos

----------


## GG2G

Aurore45 
Voir le profil Voir ses messages Message privé Voir son blog Visiter son site web Voir ses articles Ajouter en contact 

 
Habitué   Fonction Indépendant Localisation Orléans-Tours Âge 20 Messages 812 Date d'inscription février 2008 

Si co-voit possible vers Orléans, je peux l'adopter... Il sera éduqué à la semi-liberté par contre, c'est-à-dire enfermé en volière quelques temps, avant d'avoir la possibilité d'aller dehors et de rentrer le soir. Tous mes pigeons sont habitués à rentrer la nuit (sauf un seul qui découche parfois, c'est un pigeon sauvage qui "scouate"). Voilà comment ils vivent *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXBCQ...layer_embedded*

Ceci dit, ton pigeon biset pourrait rester avec toi, ils peuvent devenir de sympathiques animaux de compagnie  :Smile:  Il n'aura pas forcément besoin d'un autre pigeon (même si c'est mieux), si tu es suffisamment présent pour lui. 

Relis ton post,elle t'a proposé de le prendre en volière!!
Sur ta photo,il a toujours le jabot vide....

----------


## GAUDIN

pigeon avec une couche

----------


## ursel

> Aurore45 
> Voir le profil Voir ses messages Message privé Voir son blog Visiter son site web Voir ses articles Ajouter en contact 
> 
>  
> Habitué   Fonction Indépendant Localisation Orléans-Tours Âge 20 Messages 812 Date d'inscription février 2008 
> Si co-voit possible vers Orléans, je peux l'adopter... Il sera éduqué à la semi-liberté par contre, c'est-à-dire enfermé en volière quelques temps, avant d'avoir la possibilité d'aller dehors et de rentrer le soir. Tous mes pigeons sont habitués à rentrer la nuit (sauf un seul qui découche parfois, c'est un pigeon sauvage qui "scouate"). Voilà comment ils vivent *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXBCQ...layer_embedded*
> 
> Ceci dit, ton pigeon biset pourrait rester avec toi, ils peuvent devenir de sympathiques animaux de compagnie  Il n'aura pas forcément besoin d'un autre pigeon (même si c'est mieux), si tu es suffisamment présent pour lui. 
> 
> ...


jabot vide?oui un peu normal ,il venait de se reveiller et j allais le nourrir
merci pour ta proposition mais vu le ton que tu emploie,permet moi de la decliner,bonne journee,de plus l installation d aurore ne lui convient pas car si tu as pris la peine de lire,il n est pas sauvage et surtout pas avec les chats donc la demi liberte c est moyen moyen
par ailleurs je onnais ce "systeme" mon grand pere en a eleve 40 ans et ils les laissaient sortir le matin pour les faire rentrer le soir

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> pigeon avec une couche


merci pour ces photos,c est EXACTEMENT ce qu il lui faut,c est une pie a cote?

----------


## Giemma

Ursel, Aurore a l'habitude, je suis certaine qu'elle saurait prendre soin de ton protégé. Elle a sans doute elle aussi des pigeons qui ne peuvent pas recouvrer la "vraie liberté". Mais la semi liberté ça s'apprend, enfin je pense. Tu devrais quand même en discuter avec elle  ::

----------


## ursel

si je ne peux pas le garder,il ira chez une connaissance qui possede une voliere exterieure dans le 95 ::

----------


## ursel

mais pour l instant,j aimerais une adresse pour ces couches,ca m a l air pas mal du tout

----------


## GAUDIN

pour lesPour les mesures:
http://www.birdwearonline.com/considerations.html



Pour l'achat:
http://www.birdwearonline.com/PGWearStore.html

----------


## ursel

merci mais c est aux USA,il n y a rien en france???

----------


## cécily

les volières extérieurs, c'est complètement fermé. Et garder un pigeon valide enfermé toute sa vie , à mon avis, c'est pas top . Ce n'est que mon avis...
je suis pour ces solutions pour des pigeons handicapés, mais pour les valides, la semi-liberté est quand même le plus approprié.
C'est pour ça que je t'avais conseillé en mp de ne pas le garder trop longtemps pour ne pas trop l'apprivoiser.
S'il est encore jeune, le fait de le mettre avec d'autres jeunes le fera redevenir un peu plus sauvage. Et il pourrait du coup être relâché en semi-liberté ensuite. 
J'ai fait ça pour un pigeonneau l'année dernière, il est parti en semi-liberté dans le midi (même système qu'Aurore, avec une période d'adaptation ), et ça se passe très bien.

----------


## GG2G

Il y a surement un problème!!!tu déclines ma proposition....je ne t'ai rien proposé,juste fait un copier-coller du post d'Aurore.
Oui le jabot est vide,c'est peut ètre cela que j'ai dit de trop.
Saches que lorsque j'ai un oiseau à charge quel qu'il soit,mon premier réflexe en me levant le matin,n'est pas de prendre l'appareil photo,mais de le nourrir.

----------


## ursel

> Il y a surement un problème!!!tu déclines ma proposition....je ne t'ai rien proposé,juste fait un copier-coller du post d'Aurore.
> Oui le jabot est vide,c'est peut ètre cela que j'ai dit de trop.
> Saches que lorsque j'ai un oiseau à charge quel qu'il soit,mon premier réflexe en me levant le matin,n'est pas de prendre l'appareil photo,mais de le nourrir.


le pigeonneau va tres bien,et ce depuis un mois,je ne le laisse pas mourir de faim,tu fais ce que tu veux avec tes pigeons,mais 2 mn pour une photo ne le traumatise pas,quand a tes critiques "si t es pas capable de nettoyer"...tu te les gardes,je suis venue sur ce forum pour avoir des conseils,je remercie gaudin et blush qui m ont beaucoup aide,il y a une maniere de critiquer en respectant un minimum les autres,si tu n es pas d accord avec moi ok mais il y a une facon correcte de le dire sans chercher a rabaisser autrui systematiquement
sur ce bye

----------


## ursel

> pour les fientes,c'est normal,tant que ton pigeon sera au Nutribird.Après dés qu'il aura une nourriture plus solide(graines)cela te paraitra beaucoup plus supportable .
> Si tu n'est pas capable de faire cet effort de nettoyage,tu ne pourras pas garder ce pigeon 20 ans.Dans ce cas,contactes Aurore 45 et mets toi d'accord avec elle.
> Les pigeons,se plaisent beaucoup dans une grande cage à lapin d'un mètre,avec un perchoir et de quoi se baigner.



quand je vois ce que tu ecris,la prochaine fois ca me donnera envie de passer mon chemin si je vois un pigeon par terre,et de ne pas mettre mon reveil a sonner 40 mn pus tot chaque matin pour lui preparer et donner son repas!!!

----------


## cécily

C'est clair , GG2G, tu es quand même très agressive dans tes propos.   ça avait été pareil quand j'étais venue demander des conseils pour un bébé chouette que des amis venait de sauver de la noyade...

----------


## Columba

> Ursel, Aurore a l'habitude, je suis certaine qu'elle saurait prendre soin de ton protégé. Elle a sans doute elle aussi des pigeons qui ne peuvent pas recouvrer la "vraie liberté". Mais la semi liberté ça s'apprend, enfin je pense. Tu devrais quand même en discuter avec elle


Oui j'ai des pigeons qui étaient totalement pot de colle, élevés à la main humaine tout bébé et qui ont retrouvé un comportement "sauvage" car les pigeons s'éduquent les uns les autres. Evidemment ça se fait en douceur, mais il y a souvent une phase où le petit s'éloigne un peu de la main humaine (à l'adolescence). A ce moment-là on peut essayer de les mettre avec d'autres pigeons pour qu'ils acquièrent un caractère plus indépendant. Ceci dit, je pense qu'aucun pigeon n'est irrécupérable et même après des années à vivre avec un humain, il peut réapprendre à vivre une vie de pigeon. Les pigeons bisets apprennent d'ailleurs plus rapidemment que les ramiers j'ai l'impression, car j'ai eu des bébés ramiers qui réclamaient encore la becquée à plus de 3 mois... mais en les plaçant en volière avec des ramiers plus sauvages d'un refuge, ils sont redevenus 100% sauvage et ont pu être relâchés. 

Le but reste tout de même que le pigeon soit le mieux possible. Si tu as quelqu'un dans le 95 qui a une volière spacieuse avec d'autres pigeons pourquoi pas  ::  Je peux comprendre que la semi liberté rebute. Après il faut voir si on préfère mettre les animaux enfermés mais en sécurité toute leur vie ou si on veut qu'ils aient une vie "libre" mais qui peut être plus risquée (2 pertes en 5 ans, un tué par un rapace, un autre porté disparu, sur 18 pigeons...).

----------


## ursel

aurore,toi qui es une connaisseuse,peux tu me dire comment le sevrer?il boit seul,il vole,mais continue a devoir etre nourrit a la main,il a un mois et 10 jours environ
je laisse des graines pour tourterelles a disposition,mais il n en mange que TRES peu,alors qu a son age il devrait manger seul non?

----------


## cécily

"Les pigeons bisets apprennent d'ailleurs plus rapidemment que les ramiers j'ai l'impression,"

Une personne de la SPOV m'avait expliqué que les ramiers mettent beaucoup plus de temps à être sevrés, mais qu'ils restent ou redeviennent plus facilement sauvages. Alors que les bizets mangent seuls plus tôt, mais ils se domestiquent très vite, c'est pour cela qu'il ne faut pas les garder trop longtemps sans congénères si le but n'est pas de le garder comme pigeon domestique chez toi.

----------


## ursel

> "Les pigeons bisets apprennent d'ailleurs plus rapidemment que les ramiers j'ai l'impression,"
> 
> Une personne de la SPOV m'avait expliqué que les ramiers mettent beaucoup plus de temps à être sevrés, mais qu'ils restent ou redeviennent plus facilement sauvages. Alors que les bizets mangent seuls plus tôt, mais ils se domestiquent très vite, c'est pour cela qu'il ne faut pas les garder trop longtemps sans congénères si le but n'est pas de le garder comme pigeon domestique chez toi.


c est qu a la base les bisets sont d anciens pigeons domestiques

----------


## Columba

> aurore,toi qui es une connaisseuse,peux tu me dire comment le sevrer?il boit seul,il vole,mais continue a devoir etre nourrit a la main,il a un mois et 10 jours environ
> je laisse des graines pour tourterelles a disposition,mais il n en mange que TRES peu,alors qu a son age il devrait manger seul non?


Les parents continuent à nourrir les petits en dehors du nid. Les pigeonneaux apprennent à picorer seuls que petit à petit. Il faut donc persévérer en laissant une gamelle de graines, en les remuant un peu avec les doigts pour stimuler son intérêt et le gaver de moins en moins au fur et à mesure. Il faut que tu sois patiente, il est encore jeune.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> "Les pigeons bisets apprennent d'ailleurs plus rapidemment que les ramiers j'ai l'impression,"
> 
> Une personne de la SPOV m'avait expliqué que les ramiers mettent beaucoup plus de temps à être sevrés, mais qu'ils restent ou redeviennent plus facilement sauvages. Alors que les bizets mangent seuls plus tôt, mais ils se domestiquent très vite, c'est pour cela qu'il ne faut pas les garder trop longtemps sans congénères si le but n'est pas de le garder comme pigeon domestique chez toi.


C'est exactement ce que j'ai pu observer aussi  ::

----------


## ursel

il prend son envol



apres le bain

----------


## Giemma

Merci Ursel pour ces photos!
En effet, il commence à bien voler ton petit pigeonneau. Et je crois voir qu'il a pris le bain aussi  :: 
Comment va-t-il? Il commence à mieux manger par lui même?

----------


## ursel

eh bien non toujours pas
il picore et envoie tout partout
son jabot ne se rempli pas alors je dois l aider

----------


## Giemma

Qu'il envoie tout partout ça c'est normal, le mien faisait la même chose  :: . Mais s'il ne mange pas beaucoup, tu as raison de l'aider. Il va s'y mettre petit à petit.

----------


## ursel

une tite question(pas super importante!) me turlupine

pourquoi a t il les yeux verts?

les autres pigeons bisets ont tous les yeux orange ::

----------


## Giemma

Je pense que ses yeux vont changer de couleur en vieillissant. Le mien avait les yeux marron très foncé quand il était petit. Puis ses yeux se sont éclaircis petit à petit.

----------


## ursel

eole a bien grandi(mais ne mange pas encore seul :: )

----------


## Calymone

Bonjour Ursel !Voilà mon Lou, beau mâle que j'ai élevé à la main, trouvé en ville tombé du nid ...Il vit en totale liberté dans notre chambre, il est très propre (honnêtement je n'ai pas à me plaindre !!) en attendant que sa grande volière soit construite ... Et puis on lui trouvera une copine (c'est un mâle), ou plusieurs, selon la taille de la volière ...












Le voilà en train de jouer avec mon bracelet :




Sur mon genoux :













- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et quand les chats ne sont pas là, il ce promène dans la maison :

----------


## ursel

wow il est magnifique :: 
t as vraiment de la chance qu il soit propre(c est pas le cas d eole ::  :: )

----------


## blush

hannnn, vous etes en train de me faire bader les filles la ! lol Mon ed me manque encore plus !!!  :Smile:  

eole est tout beau !! Et ton loulou caly  ::

----------


## ursel

merci blush
c est clair apres sept ans il doit manquer ::

----------

